# Docked tail



## kstephens (Mar 17, 2013)

The puppy that i'm getting has a docked tail. I've noticed in most of these photos that all these cockapoo's have long tails. The breeder ( who is reputable) told me that she has always docked her puppies tails. COMMENTS PLEASE. The first 2 cockapoo's i saw and fell in love with had their tails docked as well. Is this a regional thing , Please comment.....


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi! It's pretty much the norm in the US, but they don't dock tails in the UK except for specific reasons (health issue, some working dogs). I wish Bette had a tail!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Most members on this forum are from the uk where docking is now banned, but almost all the member from the USA. Have cockapoos with docked tails like the cocker spanial. 


I'm in the UK. And my 2 eldest girls are docked as they were born before the docking ban and my breeder docked all her cockapoos to the length of the poodles tail which is 3/4 length. My youngest 2 were born after the docking law so have full tails. 


So it really depends on preference and where you come from, I think shy-lo is the only USA Cockapoo on the forum with a full tail.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane has a docked tail (wish she didn't), and so does Miles (not a cockapoo).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has a docked tail (also wish it wasn't) but Willow doesn't. When I was doing my search for puppies I found a lot more places (not in New England) who either don't doc or are willing not to if you ask in time.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My puppy will not have a dock tail. Found two breeders that do not do that. But it is harder to find breeders that don't dock tails. It's a preference in the US. I personally didn't want my dogs tail docked. 

Some breeders do it because Poodles and Cocker breeds have it done.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooo Hoooo ,,my ginger has a wonderful tail.and I love it. would not want it missing .my cocker had her tail docked.but I all ways loved all kinds of dogs with tails .and i'm In the USA.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Docking tails is mainly done to 'working' dogs who would suffer tail damage in thick undergrowth when rooting out game.
Don't think there are too many working cockapoos about so docking unnecessary.
Oscar the 'Orrible has grown a magnificent full tail and carries it like a flag. So glad he has a full tail and would recommend asking breeder not to dock.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Docking tails is mainly done to 'working' dogs who would suffer tail damage in thick undergrowth when rooting out game.
> Don't think there are too many working cockapoos about so docking unnecessary.
> Oscar the 'Orrible has grown a magnificent full tail and carries it like a flag. So glad he has a full tail and would recommend asking breeder not to dock.


Yes Dudley has a Cocker type tail but carries it higher like a poodle. Docking is pretty much done in the states just because it always has been, more for looks than anything else. Glad it is not the norm in the Uk anymore, although there will always be cases where it is necessary.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has a docked tail too....she wags her whole bum tho...I too wish she had her full tail.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mandy my mini is South African and has a docked tail, but oh the joy and wonder of a full on waggy tail (Max). He holds it aloft like a flag, he wraps it under his belly when scared, he beats it against the floor in anticipation it is only ever still when he is sleeping. It tells me so much about how he is feeling. His tail makes me happy. When you think it is actually part of the spine they are amputating for 'looks' it's barbaric in this day and age. I hate, hate, hate docking!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I am so glad ginger has her tail.and it wags like all get out when she is happy which is always LOL


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Was really enjoying watching Dudley's tail have a good old wag this morning and was thinking about this thread!


----------

